# amour, délice, orgue - genre : masculin au singulier / féminin au pluriel



## mbrower

Un ami m’a posé la charade suivante: Quel mot français est masculin au singulier, féminin au pluriel ? (Ou le contraire.) Sa réponse : l’orgue. Bon, le TLF me dit que ce mot s’emploie en fait parfois au féminin pluriel (pour des raisons plutôt obscures), pourtant je crois qu’il doit y avoir d’autres exemples.

Qui veut m’aider à surenchérir sur mon ami ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Un amour - de folles amours.
​


----------



## JackD

Et le troisième ... et dernier:
Un délice - de pures délices


----------



## mbrower

Merci! Je me rappelle maintenant le cas de l'amour et de folles amours. Je dois l'avoir appris au lycee. Mais le delice, c'est nouveau pour moi.


----------



## itka

Ne cherche pas : il n'y en a pas d'autres !
Amours, délices et orgues : masculin au singulier, féminin au pluriel... théoriquement du moins, parce qu'on les trouve aussi souvent au masculin pluriel.


----------



## Tararam

Salut tlm...

J'entends souvent, principalement dans les chansons, qu'on dit "les amours mortes" , "mes amours mortes" etc...

Je sais que le mot "amour" est masculin donc il faut dire "un amour" et "les amours morts", alors pourquoi est-ce qu'on ça?

Merci bcp.


----------



## cropje_jnr

Bienvenue sur ce forum ! 


> _(Littéraire)_ : _féminin_ _pluriel_. Relations amoureuses, sentiments passionnés, passions charnelles.
> _Je repense à nos plus belles *amours*._ _De nouvelles *amours*._ _De folles *amours*._


Source : Wiktionary. Donc amours est féminin lorsqu'il s'agit de relations amoureuses (au pluriel) dans un contexte littéraire.


----------



## tilt

Bienvenue sur les forums WR, Tararam.
*
Amour*, *délice *et *orgue *sont connus pour être masculins au singulier et féminins au pluriel, dans le registre soutenu tout au moins (l'usage courant tendant à généraliser le masculin).


----------



## scriptum

Par la vieille qui, trébuchant sous trop de poids,
S'écrie: "Mon Dieu!" Par le malheureux dont les bras
Ne purent s'appuyer sur *une amour* humaine
Comme la Croix du Fils sur Simon de Cyrène;
[...]

_(Francis Jammes)
_


----------



## tilt

> *AMOUR*, subst. masc. (except. fém.)
> [...]
> _Le genre. Amour_ est normalement masc. au sing.; au sing. et au plur. dans les emplois groupés _supra_ IV D sous le tiret _emplois métonymiques._ *Quand il désigne la passion amoureuse, le fém. se rencontre au sing. (par archaïsme ou affectation littér.,* et dans la lang. pop. ou fam. par ex. pour le syntagme _la grande amour, cf._ aussi ex. 241); il est habituel au plur., mais le masc. s'y répand de plus en plus. Souvent les écrivains modernes marquent le genre en choisissant des épithètes ou des adj. pronominaux qui ne font pas la distinction du genre (_étranges; vos, tes amours,_ etc.).


source : TLFi


----------



## ry95

Bonjour!

J'ai remarqué que dans la chanson "Que c'est triste Venise" d'Aznavour il y a l'expression "amour mortes". Est-ce que le mot "amour" est un substantif masculin ou féminin?
Merci!


----------



## geostan

Au singulier, toujours masculin. Au pluriel, souvent féminin, surtout dans la poésie ou dans les chansons.


----------



## Chimel

C'est un substantif qui est masculin dans l'usage courant, mais qui peut être utilisé au féminin *pluriel* dans le langage poétique (c'est donc bien ici "amour*s* mortes").


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour _orgues_, il faut remarquer qu'au pluriel on emploie le féminin pour désigner un instrument unique mais le masculin pour en désigner plusieurs.

_Les orgues de cette cathédrale sont impressionnant*es*.
Les orgues qu'a fabriqu*és* ce facteur sont de grande qualité._

Quant à _amours_, il faut savoir que les deux genres sont fréquemment utilisés au pluriel. On utilise même parfois le féminin au singulier !


----------



## rooster1106

oui, ry95, aznavour utilise aussi cette expression dans la chanson "hier encore." car mes amours sont mortes/ avant que d'exister.
je suppose que dans la chanson, on utilise l'expression plus littéraire, où le pluriel d'amour est au féminin.
comme, par exemple, on utilise le passé simple dans la chanson.


----------



## Jasmine tea

On retrouve aussi "les amours mortes" dans les Feuilles Mortes (de Prévert), chanté par S. Gainsbourg...


----------



## Tharkun35

Toujours dans la chanson française, Marc Lavoine et Valérie Lemercier ont interprété en duo _La grande amour_, et Patrick Bruel, dans _Place des grands hommes_ chante "Chaque amour morte à une nouvelle a fait place"
Chaque amour morte à une nouvelle a fait place,  Lire la suite: http://www.greatsong.net/PAROLES-PATRICK-BRUEL,PLACE-DES-GRANDS-HOMMES,102555300.html


----------



## Stéphane89

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis actuellement en train de lire _Les Misérables_ de V. Hugo. Je suis arrivé à cette phrase :

*"[...] dans cette paternité la viduité même de sa vie avait introduit tous les amours; [...]"*

Or, il me semble que le mot "amour" fait partie des trois exceptions qui prennent le genre féminin au pluriel. Dès lors, ne faudrait-il pas écrire "toutes les amours" ?

Je me pose la question car j'ai du mal à croire que Hugo ait pu commettre une telle erreur. Il ne s'agit pas d'une coquille car j'ai regardé dans une autre édition et la phrase est la même.

Merci d'avance à quiconque pourra éclairer ma lanterne


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir StefKE.

S'aider ici du TLFi AMOUR : Définition de AMOUR (tout en bas) n'est pas un luxe :


> *Rem. 1. *_Gramm. Lar._ 1964, § 249 écrit : ,,_Amour,_  après avoir longtemps hésité entre les deux genres, est considéré par  les grammaires classiques comme masculin au singulier et féminin au  pluriel. Le genre masculin semble aujourd'hui se généraliser pour les  deux nombres`` (_cf._ aussi Littré, rem. et Grev. 1964, § 253).





> * Rem. :* le plus souvent fém. en a. fr. _amour_ devient masc. aux xvieet xviies. sous l'influence du genre lat.;


----------



## wm138

Chacune a sa vision et son "chant" propres: il y a loin des amours "*damnées*" et de la ferveur sombrement modulée qui les proclame chez Renée Vivien à la santé lyrique de cécile Sauvage.
[Lagarde et Michard: Xxe Siècle p. 32]

amour est n.m., pourquoi damné*e*s?
[…]

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Logospreference-1

[…]
Le TLF_i_ :


> AMOUR, substantif masculin (exceptionnellement féminin)


Pour ma part je connais comme tout le monde _les amours mortes_, déjà l'objet de ce fil (voir en particulier la citation du TLF_i_ par Tilt en son message #10), qui est un usage poétique au féminin et que j'aurais cru, apparemment à tort, toujours au pluriel. C'est le même usage ici, dans le cas des _amours damnées_.

Certains considèrent que l'_amour_ au pluriel est presque toujours féminin, ce qui serait également le cas des _délices et _des_ orgues. _Je me contenterais de dire la féminisation au pluriel fréquente, sans plus. Ce qui me surprend, c'est l'amour au féminin et au singulier.

En recherchant un peu plus, il y aurait eu en gros trois phases :
- un temps où les deux genres auraient cohabité pleinement au singulier comme au pluriel ;
- un temps où l'usage du masculin au singulier et du féminin au pluriel ce serait généralisé, à ce point que des grammairiens ont considéré que c'était la règle ;
- un temps, qui est celui que nous vivons, où le masculin au pluriel reviendrait en force.


----------



## dgsavoie

la liste de tels mots que j'ai toujours apprise est  orgue, amour et or.
Je laisse délice au masculin, par contre.


----------



## janpol

Un moyen mnémotechnique qui permet de retenir les 3 exceptions : les merveilleuses délices de leurs amours passionnées les conduiront aux grandes orgues de l'église.
Il existe aussi des mots qui sont masculins quand ils désignent une chose et féminins quand ils en désignent une autre : la voile du bateau, le voile que portent les (certaines) femmes musulmanes.


----------



## Maître Capello

dgsavoie said:


> la liste de tels mots que j'ai toujours apprise est orgue, amour et or.


 _Or_ ? Non, le substantif _or_ est toujours masculin.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Peut-être, Dgsavoie - Bonjour -, votre mémoire d'écolier aurait-elle confondu entre _or_ et _air_, puisque le TLF_i_ à air 1 (en bas, avant la prononciation) précise ceci, qui en fait en réalité un féminin d'exception différent de celui d'_amour, orgue_ et _délice _:


> *Remarque.* Dans la langue populaire _air_ peut prendre le genre féminin, de même que _air _2 et _air _3 :
> 75. − L'*air* est malsaine ici, dang_é_reuse à respirer. M. Genevoix, _Raboliot, _1925, page 163.


----------



## dgsavoie

Non, il s'agit bien de "or" comme dans "les ors de la république" qui dans ce cas, seraient "belles" et non "beaux". Mais peut-être m'a-t-on appris une erreur.


----------



## CapnPrep

Logospreference-1 said:


> Peut-être, Dgsavoie - Bonjour -, votre mémoire d'écolier aurait-elles confondu entre _or_ et _air_, puisque le TLF_i_ à air 1 (en bas, avant la prononciation) précise ceci, qui en fait en réalité un féminin d'exception différent de celui d'_amour, orgue_ et _délice _:


On fait la même remarque pour _or_ :


> _Pop., au fém._ _C'est de la bonne or que je vous donne_ (Cressot,_ Phrase et vocab. Huysmans_, 1938, p.402).


Il y a quelques autres noms masculins qui, comme _air_ et _or_, s'emploient au féminin dans la langue populaire, du moins dans certains contextes familiers : _ouvrage_, _orage_, _légume_, … Mais comme Logos l'a dit, ce phénomène n'est pas celui des mots cités dans le titre de ce fil. Aucune autorité grammaticale à ma connaissance ne recommande le féminin dans un exemple comme _les belles ors de la République_ .


----------



## marcbloch

Un extrait du poème "Ma bohème" de Rimbaud:
_J'allais sous le ciel, Muse! et j'étais ton féal;

Oh! là! là! que d'amours splendides j'ai revées!
_
Pourquoi est-ce que le participe passé est au féminin pluriel?


----------



## GURB

_Amour, délice et orgue_ sont des mots masculins au singuliers mais féminins au pluriel. D'où l'accord.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Marcbloch,

En français, "amour" est, très généralement, féminin au pluriel :

"un amour contrarié"... "des amours contrariées".

Il est quelques (très rares) mots français qui changent (parfois) de genre quand ils changent de nombre.


----------



## olivier68

Avec, cependant, des nuances au vu du sens, quant au changement de genre ?
Je ne suis pas sûr de toujours devoir utiliser "délices" au féminin, ni orgues ni amours d'ailleurs.


----------



## OLN

Je crois que MC avait expliqué la différence de sens et d'emploi entre _orgues_ fém. et _orgues_ masc. dans [ce] fil […].

Pour ce qui est de "toujours devoir" utiliser le féminin au pluriel, l'Académie apporte ces éléments :


> _Amour, délice_ et_ orgue _peuvent être masculins au singulier et féminins au pluriel_._
> *Amour *(au sens de « sentiment passionné ; passion charnelle ») est souvent féminin au pluriel. On le rencontre, soit dans un usage populaire qui se reflète dans divers textes (chansons...), soit dans une langue littéraire assez recherchée, au féminin singulier (« _L’amour, la vraie, la grande._.. » chez Anouilh ; « _la grande amour_ » chez Queneau ; « _cette amour curieuse_ » chez Valéry ; _Une amour violente_, enregistré par l’Académie), tandis que le masculin pluriel appartient à tous les niveaux de langue. En dehors de ces sens, _amour_ est presque toujours masculin, au singulier comme au pluriel ; il l’est toujours quand il désigne des représentations du dieu Amour.
> *Délice *est généralement masculin au singulier et féminin au pluriel. Cependant, après des expressions comme _un de, un des, le plus grand des_, etc., suivies du complément _délices_ au pluriel, le masculin est conservé : _un de ses plus suaves délices_...
> *Orgue*, masculin au singulier, est généralement féminin au pluriel quand il désigne de façon emphatique un seul instrument (_les grandes orgues de cette cathédrale_), mais reste au masculin quand il s’agit d’un vrai pluriel (_les orgues anciens de cette région_). Source : Questions de langue | Académie française


----------



## snarkhunter

janpol said:


> Il existe aussi des mots qui sont masculins quand ils désignent une chose et féminins quand ils en désignent une autre : la voile du bateau, le voile que portent les (certaines) femmes musulmanes.


Certes, mais l'homonymie n'est pas non plus censée impliquer l'unicité du genre ! (même si je reconnais que cela reste le plus souvent le cas)


----------

